# Suddenly I realized



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

So i'm sitting there watching a movie about a woman who looses two children in a car crash. Then suddenly i realized this shit feels like hell, but id rather live like this than loose my children , . That maybe i should stop being so selfish and stop feeling sorry for myself . I will ride this horse until it drops I can't give up !!


----------



## Kev1n (Aug 14, 2012)

Darklife said:


> So i'm sitting there watching a movie about a woman who looses two children in a car crash. Then suddenly i realized this shit feels like hell, but id rather live like this than loose my children , . That maybe i should stop being so selfish and stop feeling sorry for myself . I will ride this horse until it drops I can't give up !!


youve got to! hang in there! we're all listening


----------



## Soundless Silence (Jul 4, 2012)

There is no one to feel sorry for. Therefore - you're right. Once caught up in the story of 'someone's life', it is easy to get lost. A story is all there is - and if you stop believing in the stories all together, you'll see that there is no person there to feel sad or sorry for. Be the way. And take care of the horse


----------



## manihar234 (Aug 29, 2012)

So I'm curious, what would any of you do if you suddenly realized you were a God? Greek, Roman...


----------

